# Canon 6D deemed a clearance item at BestBuy, 6D II a coming?!?



## hanifshootsphotos (Dec 23, 2013)

At my local Bestbuy in Applevalley, MN the camera specialist informed me that the 6D & 7D are now clearance items (eg $1499 - 1550) to clear inventory for the mark II iterations - are you guys/gals hearing the same thing in your respective markets? :-\


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 23, 2013)

I would not be too surprised if in 2014 the replacements 6D and 7D are announced. ??? 7D mark ii (or other name) is long overdue, and 6D needs to receive updates from autofocus to remain competitive with D610. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 23, 2013)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> At my local Bestbuy in Applevalley, MN the camera specialist informed me that the 6D & 7D are now clearance items (eg $1499 - 1550) to clear inventory for the mark II iterations - are you guys/gals hearing the same thing in your respective markets? :-\



We can only hope... but somehow I don't think I am getting a 7D2 for Christmas


----------



## sb in ak (Dec 27, 2013)

I doubt there will be a 6D2 anytime real soon. The D610 is mostly just Nikon distancing themselves from the oilspot fiasco with the D600.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

Best Buy is a very poor prognosticator of future releases. Many times items that are quite new are listed there as 'discontinued' only to return days or weeks later. "Clearance," sure - to meet sales quotas, open up shelf space, etc. The reason of an imminent MkII is most likely bogus...if for no other reason than people on the showroom floor would be the last to know. 

Now, if the guy had shown you the computer listing of stock codes for the MkII versions with Canon part number references, we'd have something to discuss!


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Dec 27, 2013)

> At my local Bestbuy in Applevalley, MN the camera specialist informed me that the 6D & 7D are now clearance items (eg $1499 - 1550) to clear inventory for the mark II iterations



that´s nonsense.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Best Buy is a very poor prognosticator of future releases. Many times items that are quite new are listed there as 'discontinued' only to return days or weeks later.


Same goes for B&H I've noticed


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Best Buy is a very poor prognosticator of future releases. Many times items that are quite new are listed there as 'discontinued' only to return days or weeks later.
> ...


I don't know..... The best buy here had the 60D marked as discontinued, and a year later the 70D came out


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

Agree, Best Buy is only trying to compete with online retailers, period. The price will return to a higher level for the 6D within days or weeks, guaranteed. 

I feel a 6D replacement would occur after a 5D3 replacement. The only reason it wouldn't, is if the 5D line is coming to an end. If so, they'll keep the 5D3 around a couple more years, while updating other lines (kind of like what they did with the 7D).

What seems more likely is a merging of the 6D and 70D into a full frame camera geared for the crowd who uses the 70D more than half the time for video. But then again, something totally different might replace or displace all of these lines in the future, you nevahhh noo...


----------

